# Burton AK bib pants, worth the extra $?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No experience with that line, but I can say that I used to use a pair of Mountain Hardware Exposure II bibs for riding. They worked great for keeping me dry, but they weren't really cut to accommodate the movements of riding. I would expect the Burton bibs to be better cut cor the movements of snowboarding.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

AK is good stuff. 3 Layer Goretex cant be beat. The only neg is the price... you wont even think about that tho once you're wearing them. I own 2 pr of AK 3L Goretex pants and have owned a 3 of their jackets in the past: Some of the best 'Snowboard related clothing' U can get.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, any more Burton AK 3L users with good or bad experiences?


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

dreampow said:


> Thanks for the feedback, any more Burton AK 3L users with good or bad experiences?


I have a Burton AK 3L pants and they do keep you very dry but they feel little stiff and heavy. They are not as comfortable as the Oakleys Goretex pants I have.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an AK shell that I have used for years - no complaints here.


----------



## msq_sf (Jul 26, 2012)

I have Volcom Rain 4-way stretch t.d.s. bibs - couldn't be happier. I will never go back to a regular pants


----------



## Wibby (May 14, 2013)

I am a fan of bibs. Keeps snow out of your pants and a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

AK 3L rocks, the material is bombproof. I also like the cut on the non bib pants, they're cut a bit more like jeans than baggy pants. 

Had some threads fray on a 2 year old pair after about a 100 days of use, sent them to burton, new pants arrived 2 days later, burton warranty service rocks.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Only problem I have with the pants is no mesh in the vents, but my arcteryx is the same way. I still open them about an inch and don’t really get much if any snow in when riding. Also I don’t know how tall you are but for some reason they run kind of short, and I am 6 foot and a XL has a 33 inseam just big enough for me.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

I have tried a lot of different pants/bibs and found the AK 3L's to be high quality but as mentioned, a little stiff (at first) for a pure shell. I prefer my Arcteryx bibs which are very thin but virtually indestructible. I will say that fit is really the most important criteria because you want to be comfortable riding or hiking out in them. At the higher AK and Arcteryx product levels the quality is reasonable close but having pants that don't fit well or have different insulation then what you want is awful.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

My oakley stuff is 2 layer and is more than warm enough for nagano. I would say stay away from 3 layer due to lack of mobility and it will get too hot.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah 3L can get kind of restricted and hot if you don’t vent right I also have these bibs by MHW. I also have some Arcteryx sabre bibs that I use from time to time as they are a looser fit then normal arcteryx pants.

http://www.mountainhardwear.com/mens-freeride-bib-OM5071.html


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ETM said:


> My oakley stuff is 2 layer and is more than warm enough for nagano. I would say stay away from 3 layer due to lack of mobility and it will get too hot.


Burton 2L is warmer than 3L because there is a mesh lining/heat panels or even insulation in the former. 3L is barebones. The freebird stuff is very thin and light. The hover is more burly, but has stupid powder gasket cuffs.

The negatives to bibs are:
-it's almost like you have an extra layer on your torso, so it will factor into your layering strategies.
-not really useful for spring hiking

I just use older Burton AK 3l, hovers or 2L stagger pants, and they all work as resort pants too. Especially good if you start the day in resort and then meet friends who are heading out. It's easy to grab your gear backpack, but not reasonable to change pants.
If you have a burton jacket, the pow skirt interface doesn't let any snow in. If the pow skirt doesn't let any snow in, what's the advantage of bibs?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Supra said:


> Burton 2L is warmer than 3L because there is a mesh lining/heat panels or even insulation in the former. 3L is barebones. The freebird stuff is very thin and light. The hover is more burly, but has stupid powder gasket cuffs.
> 
> The negatives to bibs are:
> -it's almost like you have an extra layer on your torso, so it will factor into your layering strategies.
> ...


Is it a zip interface between the two? 

My jacket is not burton but I am due a new one so could get top and bottom together.

decisions decisions.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

dreampow said:


> Is it a zip interface between the two?
> 
> My jacket is not burton but I am due a new one so could get top and bottom together.
> 
> decisions decisions.


pretty sure that volcom's got the zip to jacket patent so all other manufacturers can't use a zipper. It disappeared from the burton lineup a few years ago.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

My oakley kit zips together and the bib can also zip off the pants.


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

Lamps said:


> pretty sure that volcom's got the zip to jacket patent so all other manufacturers can't use a zipper. It disappeared from the burton lineup a few years ago.


I know this is an old thread, but you just answered a question I've had for a while! So thanks.

The Burton zip interface between jackets and pants was great. The powder protection of a one piece with the style options of a two piece. Was sad to see this go. The little snaps and such they have now don't work for sh*t...

Came across this while researching the 3L bib pants, which I am only considering to keep snow out of my ass. And annoyed that they are hard to find, very expensive, and don't have a mesh lining on the vents. Why the hell wouldn't they put mesh on leg vents? How can you ride in powder without mesh?!?


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

have to agree with rambob, I own the AK pants and my buddy has the jacket, great stuff spendy but if you want good stuff (ArcTeryx, Marmot, Northface, Mammut, AK etc) you gotta pay


----------

